#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Delhi B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Delhi Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Delhi Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Connectivity:* 

*Nearest Airport:* Indira Gandhi Internatio
*Distance from Airport:* 18km
*Nearest Railway Station:* New Delhi Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station:* 22km

*Courses Offered:*

Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication Engineering

*Cut-off 2016:* 

*Cut-off 2015:
**Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*Open(PwD) Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*OBC(PwD) Rank*
*SC Rank*
*SC(PwD) Rank*
*ST Rank*
*ST(PwD) Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

HS
National Institute of Technology Delhi
Computer Science & Engineering
4539
9549
0
0
17601
24793
0
0
84885
116857
0
0
166557
225878
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Delhi
Computer Science & Engineering
2712
4588
0
0
5438
8606
99127
99127
24915
46112
0
0
24951
34178
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Delhi
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
12977
14072
523829
523829
18693
35059
0
0
129779
139934
0
0
222458
227534
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Delhi
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
6601
9158
0
0
9184
13688
0
0
11146
65660
0
0
28641
91565
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Delhi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
10679
12981
422364
422364
25082
31324
0
0
122876
132358
0
0
161724
182408
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Delhi
Electronics & Communication Engineering
2160
5616
114166
114166
8233
10532
0
0
41804
71923
0
0
82847
82930
0
0


AI: All India
HS: Home State
OS: Other State
OR: Opening Rank
CR: Closing Rank

*Fee Structure:
*
*Past Recruiters:*

AKSITDRDOIBMINFOEDGEINFOSYSL&TMAQ SOFTWAREMITSUBISHIMUSIGMANATIONAL STOCK EXCHANGENPCLNUCLEAS SOFTWAREPOLARISRAMCOSAPIENT NITROSMART UTILITY SYSTEMVBLAMAZONHOUSING.COMMAGNET MARELLI

*NIT Delhi Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Since inception of NIT Delhi, for the first two years the academic activities were carried out at NIT Warangal, the mentor institute for NIT Delhi. From the current academic year (2012-2013), Govt.of Delhi has provided temporary space at Integrated Institute of Technology,Sector-9, Dwarka ,Delhi. 

NIT Delhi has started its operations at the temporary site with effect from June 2012. It is likely to continue its activities at Dwarka till its permanent building comes up at an identified site in Delhi in next 2–3 years.

*NIT Delhi Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
NIT Delhi has acquired hostel accommodation at the following two locations

*IIT Dwarka Campus, Sector 9 Dwarka – Delhi 77*
Satyawadi Raja Harish Chandra Hospital Campus, Narela, Delhi

The Hostel facility at Dwarka Campus has accommodation for 24 girls and 24 boys. This facility is a shared accommodation with few other institutes of Govt. of Delhi. It is very likely that the girls requiring the hostel facility would be accommodated in Dwarka Campus. The hostel facility allotted by Govt. of Delhi at Narela is located in the campus of Satyawadi Raja Harish Chandra Hospital. This facility is located at a distance of around 30 Kms (North-East) from the temporary campus of the Institute. 

*The location map for the said facility is as shown below:*
Following two building blocks where have been provided at the said site of Narela, Delhi
Hostel Block with 42 Single Seater Rooms.
Type IV and Type V quarters with a capacity to accommodate approximately 50 students.

*NIT Delhi Address:* 
Integrated Institute of Technology (Campus), Sector 9 Dwarka, Palam, New Delhi, DL 110077, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Uttarkhand B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT SilChar B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Kurukshetra B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Goa B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities JMI New Delhi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

